# October 3rd ! Anyone getting ready?



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Few from my small place in Jones Creek(Southern Brazoria County)


Sorry for the side way pics.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Those boys are looking good !


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

IM ready for Saturday, weather looks great too!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Iâ€™m in, not bow but MLD3, doe and culls will start hitting the ground.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll be looking for an older 6 that needs to go.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Have a regular season Fenceline hunter with multiple feeders only a few feet off our MLDIII property lines...
We intend to take advantage of his generous feeding By hunting the whole month of October. Harvest begins Saturday... stay safe gentlemen.

Sorry, we will not be bow hunting.


----------

